# Hot Cross Buns...LF + Exchange + WW Points



## Filus59602 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hot Cross Buns 
Light & Tasty Magazine – D. Skrout; PA 
WW Points 
Exchanges 
Yield: 1-1/2 dozen 

4 to 5 c. all purpose flour, ‘divided’ 
1/3 c. sugar 
1 pkg. (1/4 oz.) active dry yeast 
1-1/4 tsp ground cinnamon 
1/2 tsp salt 
1 c. fat-free milk 
1/4 c. stick margarine 
2 eggs 
3/4 c. raisins 
1 egg yolk 
2 T. cold water 

Icing: 
1-1/2 c. confectioner’s sugar 
1/4 tsp. grated orange peel 
4 tsp. orange juice 

In a large mixing bowl, combine 2 c. flour, sugar, yeast, cinnamon and salt. In a saucepan, heat milk, margarine to 120º- 130º. Add to dry ingredients; beat just until moistened. Add eggs; beat until smooth. Stir in raisins and enough remaining flour to form a soft dough. Turn onto a floured surface; knead until smooth and elastic, about 6-8 minutes. Place in a bowl coated with nonstick cooking spray, turning once to coat top. Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1 hour. 

Punch dough down, turn onto a floured surface. Divide into 18 pieces; shape each into a ball. Place in two 9-in. round baking pans coated with nonstick cooking spray. Using a sharp knife, cut a cross on top of each roll. Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 30 minutes. 

Beat egg yolk and water; brush over buns. Bake at 375º for 18-22 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from pans to wire racks to cool. Combine icing ingredients; pipe crosses onto rolls. 

One bun equals: 207 calories…4 gm fat (2 gm saturated)…43 mg cholesterol…107 mg sodium…39 gm carbohydrate…1 gm fiber…5 gm protein ++++ Exchanges: 2 starch…1/2 fruit…1/2 fat +++ WWP: 4.8 

More Healthy EASTER recipes  at HEALTHY EATIN' RECIPES 2003.
http://www.recipecircus.com/recipes/Phyllis_aka_Filus/


----------

